# new smoke pole



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

finally got me a new muzzleloader a traditions tracker 209 was brand new in the blister pack
all it cost me was a chainsaw i had $45 in







now who can tell me whats missing


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great deal. You scored, buddy!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Heck of a score!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good deal........

powder


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yep need to get some 777 50 grain pellets hopefully before muzzleloader deer season is over


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

very very very good deal he11 of a steal


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

what kind of a saw was it


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

was a older craftsman chainsaw i had that thing tuned perfect too


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heck of a deal. They make new saws every day...


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

hope u got a saw 2 use for a snow day 2 fall back on if u need one


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

if not a good axe will do lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good deal !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome find. Now go get to powder and see how it shoots.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

[sup]i still have a stihl and a homelite super xl that cant be killed lol[/sup]


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Great deal!!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks guys i still need to get some power to try it out gona try and do that tomorrow


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well i got a 100 pack of triple7 pellets today was gona get a 24 pack but for the price of two of those you can buy the 100 pack next i need to get scope rings and a scope for it that might have to wait a while though


----------

